# New covid meds



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

My 86yo mother got covid so close from the start so she hadn't noticed it ha arrived, so she hadn't started being careful. She didn't know she had covid. She got much ill, but she didn't went to hospital, because she is stubborn  and don't go toi hospitall before she is close to dead. 
(E g once she was very ill in vacation house without any neighbours within shouting distance. She thought of calling an ambullance but didn't want to bother them late at evening so she thought caling them the day after and went to sleep without thinking she could have died there. Then she got hospitalized two weeks...)

In August she made covid test and they noticed she had antibodies for covid so then she got to know it was covi she have had.

Now scientists have found out *Eliquiz *or how it's spelled make covid weaker. It's a blood thinning meds, which my mother *happened* to eat when she got ill iun covid. Perhaps that's saved her life...

If you get to know of other, you can post e g here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I can only offer that to date JD and cigarettes seem to work, isolation helps too. So far so good.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I heard having a lot of sex cuts down on the Covid 19 side effects.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't know about side effects art but to date no C-19.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I can only offer that to date JD and cigarettes seem to work, isolation helps too. So far so good.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



ALL 3 of the "J" brothers will help with COVID19, Hahaha: Jack D., Johnny W., and Jim B. plus isolation of course...:focus:


----------

